# woodpecker wood pellet boilers



## dnwhe6@aol.com (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi, i just joined and want to share some info with you.I have spent months reserching wood pellet boilers ,covered almost every one you can think of.Then i came on the GerKros woodpecker boilers,and to my supprise they are availible in the us .A great boiler, heats domestic hot water, heats conventional baseboard, radient and forced air. Price wise its great ,they have different catogories to choose.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Boiler room, pellet boy.

Another one to consider is the Orlan Pellet Boiler, now being sold in the U.S. by New Horizon Corp.

Got a link on the GerKros?


----------



## bygeorge (Aug 11, 2008)

Gerkros boilers will be available in VT, NH, and Clinton, Essex, Warren and Washington counties in New York state through factory certified installers by mid September latest. Blodgett Supply with locations in NY, VT, and NH is the sole distributor in these areas and will be offering training to qualified professional installers beginning late August.
A fully operational unit (located in Rutland VT branch of Blodgett Supply, 802-775-3342) will be on line by August 22nd.
Current US certified and approved offerings are a 15KW (prx 52,000 btu net) and 25KW (prx 86,000 BTU net) boiler, with a 40KW (prx 138,000 btu net) unit currently in testing for certification.
Contact your closest Blodgett Branch (Concord NH, Rutland, White River Jct, Montpelier, Newport, Williston, and EJ MOnroe in Ticonderoga NY).
Best info at this time through George Robbins Rutland VT 802-775-3342.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds like you're more than just a potential customer.


----------



## bygeorge (Aug 11, 2008)

fyi bygeorge:
I am George Robbins, manager Blodgett Rutland, responsible for the introduction of Gerkros. Not hiding that fact but new to this forum. Wil try to amend profile to reflect that.


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Aug 11, 2008)

My brother is a master plumber and he is going to go to training on this boiler in a couple of weeks.  I'll be interested to hear what he thinks about this boiler.


----------



## dnwhe6@aol.com (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you for the induction. I looked at the olean and i think i will stay with the WoodPecker,it is a more sificticated machine and is self cleaning plus the price point is right for me.My opinion only.


----------



## dnwhe6@aol.com (Aug 11, 2008)

The web site is www.GerKros .ie . The company that is distributing the boilers is First Pellet Boiler,the name on the web is incorrect according to the people i corresponded with in Ireland, anyway check it out.


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Aug 11, 2008)

Pellet Boy, what's the price?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Boiler Room, George. We generally like to restrict commercial promotion to the advertising realm, but we also like to make as much information about new products available to members as possible, so I hope people check out your new boiler and let us know what they think. We have some great promotional opportunities coming up next year on the site, so please feel free to contact me or the site's owner, Craig Issod, if you're interested in getting a banner position or other advertising opportunity. Given the way this forum continues to grow, I'm sure the people who got in on the ground floor, like Cozy Heat and Econoburn, are glad they did.




			
				bygeorge said:
			
		

> fyi bygeorge:
> I am George Robbins, manager Blodgett Rutland, responsible for the introduction of Gerkros. Not hiding that fact but new to this forum. Wil try to amend profile to reflect that.


----------



## sinnian (Aug 12, 2008)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> Welcome to the Boiler Room, George. We generally like to restrict commercial promotion to the advertising realm, but we also like to make as much information about new products available to members as possible, so I hope people check out your new boiler and let us know what they think. We have some great promotional opportunities coming up next year on the site, so please feel free to contact me or the site's owner, Craig Issod, if you're interested in getting a banner position or other advertising opportunity. Given the way this forum continues to grow, I'm sure the people who got in on the ground floor, like Cozy Heat and Econoburn, are glad they did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eric,

This was George's first post.  I figured you and/or Craig might have missed it.

And not to stir up the pot, but something just doesn't sit right with me on this.  However, only time will tell.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, it _was _George's first post.

I always try to give new members the benefit of the doubt. Let's take it from here and hopefully learn about a new piece of equipment.


----------



## bygeorge (Aug 12, 2008)

Just to clarify any misunderstanding:
I have replied to the moderator and webmaster asking for guidance on participation in this format. Again excuse my ignorance.

First Pellet is the importer of the product for the US. They are distributing ONLY through the wholeale channel.
www.reuters.com/article/pressRelease/idUS168264+06-Aug-2008+PRN20080806 - 73k - 

I am responsible for bringing Gerkros into Blodgett, training staff and training/ certifyiing installers. Blodgett Supply has sole distribution for all of VT, NH, 4 NY counties, and soon all of Maine.

I hope this information dispels any questions that have been raised regarding this issue.


----------



## webbie (Aug 12, 2008)

Blodgett is a good company - many years ago they were some of the biggest and best distributors of our Tarm, Sime and other units.

They can provide the whole ball of wax, from all the plumbing stuff to the names of local contractors who can install and service the units. 

Looks like more brands of pellet boilers are going to be hitting our shores! 

(Although I might have chosen a different name)
 :lol:


----------



## MaineEnergySystems (Aug 12, 2008)

Are you moving forward with any sort of bulk pellet storage system?  We'd really like to have a standardized truck fitting for outside pellet hookups, and if we coordinated on that we could save the marketplace some headaches a few years down the road. Since we're going to be in overlapping areas, and since you're introducing a new product (which looks like it depends on external storage from the gerkros website), we'd really like to make sure that pellet distributors who will be relying on trucks (full disclosure: we're a pellet distributor that relies on trucks as well as a boiler distributor) don't have to have two different kinds of delivery systems for two different types of storage.


----------



## bygeorge (Aug 12, 2008)

The woodpecker has an internal hopper (prx 36 hrs) but we are working on 1 and 3 ton interior bulk units w/ feed systems. Want to produce these in the US, not import. Plan to offer "modular" options, ie: storage now fill with bags, add piping later as bulk delivery is available.
We are looking at European standardized products including bonded hosing.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's how they do it in Sweden.


----------



## dnwhe6@aol.com (Aug 13, 2008)

Did anyone see the artical in todays WallStreet Journal on pellet fueled appliances, well worth a read.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah, pretty grim if you're trying to buy one now. A co-worker's brother in Maine put $1,700 down over the summer and now they tell him they won't have the furnace until sometime next year. And when he tried to get his deposit back (to buy fuel oil this winter), he had to take it up the corporate ladder to get it back. "But we'll have to take you off the waiting list" they said.


----------



## sinnian (Aug 14, 2008)

pellet boy said:
			
		

> Did anyone see the artical in todays WallStreet Journal on pellet fueled appliances, well worth a read.


NOPE, what did it say?


----------



## Willman (Aug 14, 2008)

> NOPE, what did it say?



http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121858987030235409.html


----------



## sinnian (Aug 15, 2008)

Willman said:
			
		

> > NOPE, what did it say?
> 
> 
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121858987030235409.html



Thanks, though they are a little late on reporting this epidemic - lol


----------



## dnwhe6@aol.com (Aug 25, 2008)

Did anyone get to see the WoodPecker Boiler working in vermont at the open house on saterday,I am going to the distributor show room on tuesday in Westchester to see the unit in action, would like a few opinons if possible


----------



## dnwhe6@aol.com (Aug 26, 2008)

I HAVE BEEN TOLD BY MY INSURENCE COMPANY THAT IF I AM TO INSTALL A WOOD PELLET BOILER THAT DOES NOT CARRY UL391 CERTIFICATION THEN IN THE EVENT THAT THE APPLIANCE SHOULD CAUSE A FIRE OR DAMAGE TO MY PROPERTY MY POLICY WILL NOT COVER IT.I AM OK BECAUSE THE WOODPECKER BOILERS ARE UL LISTED AND APPROVED BY OMNI.BEWARE OF WOOD PELLET BOILERS THAT ONLY CARRY THE EUROPEAN EFFICENCY STANDARD.


----------



## reheat (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi ,I'm not sure if you all have heard but gerkcros have gone into recievership (bust)
I first saw these boilers when I worked for a renewable energy firm in the UK
they are a clever design but are poorly put together the one I had to test at my home required quite a few adjustments to burn well.
I'm surprised you guys in the US havent started making something like this for your own market all ger did was to bolt a ready made pellet burner onto one of his oil boilers he then got a grant fom the irish government and made his own
anyone interest in a joint venture- i could do with a working holiday somewhere sunny
best wishes dave  from the old counrty


----------



## Fred61 (Feb 14, 2009)

Although I am commited to burning chunk wood, I went over to Rutland and was given a demonstration of the Woodpecker Boiler by George. I was some impressed with the quality of the unit and the engineering it displayed. Although you cannot see the combustion chamber you are able th see the flame as it fires like an oil burner. It operates altogether different from any other solid fuel unit I've seen. Scavenges and dumps it's ash, modulates with load, cycles off when no call for heat, large fuel hopper and many other features which make it simple to operate. The one thing I could not determine was that if all the features worked without failure but after an hour of poking and peeping, I feel confident with the claims. I was also impressed with George's knowledge as well as Blodgett Supply's many years of quality service in this area.


----------



## Kevin Seburn (Nov 26, 2012)

dnwhe6@aol.com said:


> Hi, i just joined and want to share some info with you.I have spent months reserching wood pellet boilers ,covered almost every one you can think of.Then i came on the GerKros woodpecker boilers,and to my supprise they are availible in the us .A great boiler, heats domestic hot water, heats conventional baseboard, radient and forced air. Price wise its great ,they have different catogories to choose.


I had a 25KW Woodpecker installed in February 2010 and it has NEVER worked properly.  To date it has had every major component, including the main controller board replaced and it currently sits inoperable in my basement.   Pellet quality was identified as the problem and was blamed for the fact that the system only ran, on average, for 7-10 days without shutting down with one of several different operating errosr (Er04 mostly) during the first 2 years or so.  I have changed pellet type twice and this has not helped.  Most recently, with the system still shutting down repeatedly the main circuit/controller board was replaced and the situation is now actually worse. The boiler currently only runs for a few hours before it shuts it self down.  I can confidently say that the boiler will not burn your house down because when it does not function properly it shuts down.  I cannot recommend it as a reliable, low maintenance pellet boiler that it is advertised as.
Revision Heat of Portland Maine installed the boiler and their service and follow-up has been exceptional.  They have been diligently trying, at not cost to me, to get my boiler to work as it is supposed to for the entire time, and continue to do so, but so far without success.  I would note that Revision no longer sells Woodpeckers but now offer a different manufacturers system in a similar price range.  I am not privy to all of the behind the scenes goings on between Revision and Woodpecker, but the support that I personally have received from WebBiomass and/or Woodpecker UK has been extremely poor.
All of this said, it would seem that my system is simply some kind of a lemon because from all the evidence that I can find the system has been successfully installed in many homes in the US and, of course, for a long time in Europe.  My problem has been with getting an adequate response to my problems from the US manufacturer and/or Woodpecker UK..  After nearly 3 years of stress and worry with an unreliable system I no longer want the thing in my house. 
Do your homework carefully and look at the technical characteristics of the burn controls to make sure you select the most sophisticated system you can afford.


----------



## heaterman (Nov 26, 2012)

These are available here now also. Definitely a company that has been around for a while.
From what I understand they will have their entire bio fuel line here
within a year or so.


http://www.windhager.com/int/products/pellet-heating-systems/biowin/boiler-design/

http://www.windhager.com/int/products/pellet-heating-systems/biowin/downloads/


----------



## Kevin Seburn (Nov 26, 2012)

heaterman said:


> These are available here now also. Definitely a company that has been around for a while.
> From what I understand they will have their entire bio fuel line here
> within a year or so.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Heaterman,

Not sure about the point of the link you sent, my post was about the GerKros Woodpecker.  In any case the link underlines the point that there are more and more choices out there for good quality pellet boilers to heat your home.  In my "non-professional' opinion, a system that has real-time monitoring and adjustment of combustion is a key feature to look for.  Higher end systems have this feature (e.g. Okofen) and even lower priced systems (e.g. Kedel) are now including them (unlike my Woodpecker).  This kind of real-time adjustment should reduce ash, increase efficiency and help compensate for the still unreliable quality standards of US pellets.


----------



## heaterman (Nov 26, 2012)

Kevin Seburn said:


> Hey Heaterman,
> 
> Not sure about the point of the link you sent, my post was about the GerKros Woodpecker. In any case the link underlines the point that there are more and more choices out there for good quality pellet boilers to heat your home. In my "non-professional' opinion, a system that has real-time monitoring and adjustment of combustion is a key feature to look for. Higher end systems have this feature (e.g. Okofen) and even lower priced systems (e.g. Kedel) are now including them (unlike my Woodpecker). This kind of real-time adjustment should reduce ash, increase efficiency and help compensate for the still unreliable quality standards of US pellets.


 

Just news on a news type thread.


----------



## George Robbins (Dec 18, 2012)

I am George Robbins President of Webiomass Inc. responding to Mr. Seburn's post. Unfortunately prior support for Woodpecker products has been "spotty at best." However Webiomass Inc. has not connection with Woodpecker products not produced by us, we have simply licensed the design for US manufacture. As Mr. Seburn stated he seems to have a "problem" unit as I am unaware of any previous Woodpecker model not working properly, and there are Certainly no Webiomass products in the field that have any issues. I cannot offer support to products manufactured and distributed by others, nor provide warranty, asWebiomass Inc. has no connection to those. Similar to taking a Dodge car to a Chevy dealer and asking them to warranty the product. I have however, outside Webiomass Inc. offered my personal assistance and technical knowledge to quite a few "older" Woodpecker owners and dealers, including Revision Heat and Mr. Seburn. In fact many months prior to even forming Webiomass Inc. and even negotiating the license for Woodpecker products, I visited the jobsite to lend technical help to Revision Heat, at my own personal expense. To intimate that the US Manufacturer (Webiomass) support has been lacking is untrue, this is not our product yet I have personally provided free support and even free components in an effort to get this unit working for Mr. Seburn. As recently as a month ago I offered to again visit the site, outside Webiomass and on my own time, to assist. I did expect to be compensated for fuel as the site is an eight hour plus drive one way. All I asked for in return was that Mr. Seburn understand that Webiomass Inc. has no connection other than buying a design, to Woodpecker Energy UK, or Gerkros the past owner of Woodpecker products. Unfortunately Mr. Seburn feels Webiomass should accept responsibility for someone else's product. I am truly sorry this unit did not work out for Mr. Seburn. Webiomass dealers receive more stringent required training that was previously provided and issues like this simply do not occur with our products. Webiomass Inc. takes pride in our customer service and is the only boiler manufacturer with 24/7/365 technical support for our dealers. If Mr. Seburn wishes to reconsider, the offer still stands for my personal assitance.


----------



## Patti (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi,
I am in the process of installing a wood pellet boiler in my shop that will heat my house and shop. I have just started looking for heat exchangers (water to air) on ebay and I need to know what size of heat exchanger I need for my system.
I will give you a bunch of information (some of the info probably won't be any use to you, but I'll include it anyways, just in case!)  and I hope you can help me with some questions...

-The pellet boiler is a Woodpecker 25kW (which, I think translates to approximately 85360 BTU's??? Is that correct?)
-I have a 600 gallon insulated stainless steel storage tank that will store water in the shop (but I can add more water storage if necessary).
-I have a new electric water heater for the house, and will be getting some additional water  storage containers for the house soon.
-We've installed about 110 feet of Pex tubing from the shop to the house.
-The pellet boiler is going to be used to heat my domestic hot water, forced air heating, the  in-floor radiant heating in the kitchen, a hot tub (inside the house), a 16' x 24' pool, and the shop.
-I would like to run central air in the summer as well
-The shop is an insulated steel building, 40 x 50, but it won't be heated above 60 degrees.
- The house is 2500 sq feet (not counting the basement of course).
-One and 1/2 storey 1857 log cabin.
-New roof and spray insulation
-Windows need to be replaced, so I currently lose a lot of heat there
-The duct work might need some additions, and more return air ducts added
I assume that I need two heat exchangers- one for the shop and one for the house?
What size would you recommend for each building?
I want to be WARM!! I live in the snowbelt in Ontario, Canada and we have brutal winters, so I want to make sure that whatever I use in the heating system is going to be large enough to make sure I stay warm * happy

Any help or information you can give me would really be appreciated!
Thanks.
Patti


----------

